# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Livestock and Animal Husbandry >  Duck water

## backtobasics

I have 4 Ducks in the back yard and a kiddie pool for them, It's getting so cold that the water in the kiddie pool is solid ice. Any ideas on a safe heating element? Thanks Mike

----------


## SlowRide13

If you have a Tractor Supply nearby (or other big farm store), they stock many different types of heaters designed for livestock water troughs--some for $8, some up to $80 or more. They also stock thermo-controlled outlets, which would allow you to buy the cheapest varieties of heaters. Since the ducks wouldn't die if the thing failed, I would get the absolute cheapest one they have.

----------


## finallyME

When we had ducks as a kid, my dad would just break the ice all the time on the kiddie pool.  Of course, now that I am older, I made sure to buy a heated dog bowl for my chickens and dog.  Oh, and when I had rabbits, $30 for a heated rabbit waterer is worth every penny.  Go to a local farm store.  Where do you buy duck food?

----------


## Rick

I wouldn't think you could put a heater in a kiddie pool. I would think it would melt the pool. And the heater might burn the ducks. Just a thought. Would a fountain water pump work to keep it from freezing? How cold are you talking about?

----------


## Nighthawk01

You could always try a heater for a fish tank. various prices and power and have protective cover.

----------


## backtobasics

The kiddie pool freezes solid, I can't just break the ice. When it thaws Ill insert the plastic heated bottom of the watering dish and see what that does. Thanks for the ideas

----------


## ClayPick

What about a water bed heater under it?

----------


## backtobasics

> What about a water bed heater under it?


That might do. Didn't think of that. Dependes on cost.

----------


## ClayPick

True. I have a couple that i got at yard sales when the waterbed craze died off.

----------

